# Turning space at the end of a corridor.



## Sifu (Nov 23, 2020)

I have a corridor with a restroom at the end.  It is a straight shot to the push door.  Closer isn't provided so 0" side clearance.  The corridor is 3'8" wide.  If someone in a W/C or on crutches goes down the corridor to find the restroom is occupied they may not be able to turn around, or if a person exits the room while the next user is at the door or in the corridor it could be a problem.  I don't see anything that specifically requires a passing or turning space for this condition.  Am I missing something?


----------



## Rick18071 (Nov 23, 2020)

Sifu said:


> Am I missing something?


No


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 23, 2020)

Yes! no closer and with a privacy latch does not waive manuvering clearance requirement at a door  to a single occupant RR


----------



## Sifu (Nov 24, 2020)

ADAguy said:


> Yes! no closer and with a privacy latch does not waive manuvering clearance requirement at a door  to a single occupant RR


Are you sure?  I thought it was 0" for an approach to a push door unless a latch_ and _a closer are provided.  (ANSI 117.1 t404.2.3.2)


----------



## Rick18071 (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## JPohling (Nov 24, 2020)

that is correct.  0" strike side clearance on push side if no latch and closer together.  if both then 12".  if just one or the other then 0"


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 25, 2020)

he indicates the door has a privacy lock on it which is not allowed if no clearance provided.


----------



## Rick18071 (Nov 25, 2020)

ADAguy said:


> he indicates the door has a privacy lock on it which is not allowed if no clearance provided.


Wrong. Look at the table I posted. Door must have closer and latch to require clearance on latch side when on the push side.


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 25, 2020)

can't push it if it is privacy locked, can you?
The concept is "no" resistance to pushing.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Nov 27, 2020)

If someone pushes on it and it doesn't budge, then the restroom is occupied and they shouldn't go in.

When the restroom is unoccupied the only resistance to pushing is friction in the hinges.  They're not fighting a closer, so no additional clearance is required.


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 27, 2020)

you miss the point, if locked how are you to turnaround in the narrow corridor?


----------



## Paul Sweet (Nov 30, 2020)

ADASAD 403.5.3 "An accessible route with a clear width less than 60 inches (1525 mm) 
shall provide passing spaces at intervals of 200 feet."
You would have to back up if the corridor is less than 200 ft. long. 

I agree that a turnaround should be provided once the corridor exceeds a certain length, 20 ft. would be more reasonable than 200 ft., but I don't see where the code requires it.


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 30, 2020)

bad practice for long corridors


----------



## Sifu (Dec 1, 2020)

Agree, bad practice but not codified as far as I can tell.  May not matter, the other comments will probably require a reconfiguration of the space unless they plead their case via an alt. methods application!


----------



## steveray (Dec 1, 2020)

No other doors off of the corridor?


----------



## Yikes (Dec 2, 2020)

I agree that no turnaround is required by code.  Whether it is bad practice or not is irrelevant to the question of minimum code requirements, which was the original question in post #1.


----------

